

The Future of Passwords - chasef
http://www.strongpasswordgenerator.org/blog/the-future-of-passwords

======
st0neage
None of these are a solution and can replace passwords.

Sms-Passwords: Absurdly insecure, and yeah of course i'ld LOVE to give every
stupid little website my phone number.

Biometrics, Stamps and Pills: fundamentally are login names not passwords,
public, not secret information.

Physical tokens: Are already used together with passwords and don't make them
oboslete. Nothing to see here.

